

Lazy, Hazy, Crazy: The 10 Laws of Behavioral Cloudonomics - derekc
http://gigaom.com/2010/06/06/lazy-hazy-crazy-the-10-laws-of-behavioral-cloudonomics/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+OmMalik+(GigaOM)

======
wazoox
Then contrast with this article: [http://arstechnica.com/business/inside-the-
cloud/2010/06/clo...](http://arstechnica.com/business/inside-the-
cloud/2010/06/cloud-tradeoffs-freedom-of-choice-vs-freedom-from-choice.ars)

